# popping noise when turning..



## se7enty7 (Jun 18, 2002)

Okay.. sometimes after (while) I'm turning, or right after going over a bump when i turn my wheel i hear a pop kind of noise.. what could it be? I would think cv joints.. but when i go in reverse and turn the wheel it doesnt make it happen


----------



## IXLR8se-r (Apr 14, 2003)

i have a similiar problem right now, at first i couldn't duplicate the noise.. then i realized turning the wheel from the whole way to the left to the whole way to the right causes the noise.. its my front passenger strut, as weird as it sounds, thats where the noise is coming from, up towards the strut tower, possibly the bushing is shot


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2003)

Do you guys have coilovers?.......I have Ground Controls and when I crank my wheel my suspesion pops as well. I talked to my friends at the local speedshop and this is a problem experienced with racing porches, etc. They told me I can fix the problem by wrapping the top part of the spring with surgical tubing and then lubing it.....I havent had the time to do this yet.....but that's my 2 cents


----------



## jer28 (Jan 20, 2003)

Does it sound like a loose balljoint??


----------



## se7enty7 (Jun 18, 2002)

*Does it sound like a loose balljoint??* 

I dont know.. what does that sound like?

When I changed my clutch - to remove the driveaxles I removed the two strut to tower bolts, and just like pulled the entire assembly out of the way.. I'm worried that I might have stressed something too much when I did that..


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

mine does it now too after i put my tein springs on...but only when turning at low speeds. i know its not the cv joints bc i just replaced them a year or so ago.


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

Katana200sx said:


> *i know its not the cv joints bc i just replaced them a year or so ago. *


the CV boots are very fragile and suseptible to tearing, if you had your tiens installed recently there could have been a problem during install that ripped the CV boot.

I would say its best just to replace both axles, for 50 dollars apiece you might as well do this... I have had the same problem for quite some time now, but am lazy and am more concerned about other things... however it is an important thing to fix...


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

nah the boots arent torn bc when i put my springs on my axle popped out and when i popped it back in it ruined the trans. diff. seal and i had the passenger axle out and inspected the other. they still could be bad though..but i doubt it


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

well I was thinking about buying your car... but now that I know that it makes funny noises forget it


----------



## landlord (Jun 11, 2002)

se7enty7 said:


> *Does it sound like a loose balljoint??
> 
> I dont know.. what does that sound like?*



all kinds of things, lol. tell me when your accelerating and turning, 
and you straighten up the wheel does your car seem to keep going in one direction and delay in going straight? if even just for just a moment its probably your ball joint, and it should be replaced asap. you dont want to break one like i did, it can be violent some times. you can also check them by jacking up the front of your car, grabbing the top and bottom of the tire and wiggeling it back and forth, you know top hand pusses in, bottom pulls out and vice versa. if theres any movment its a worn ball joint.

p.s. this might be confusing but forgive me im getting tired.


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

lol well the funny noises arent all the time..doesnt bother me. since me and none of my friends have a clue what it is i think when i recover from my surgery im going to get it checked out.


----------

